# IEM for ~3k



## Cool Buddy (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm looking for IEMs in the range of Rs. 3000. I'll be using this one with my Xperia L and occasionally with my Laptop.
I mostly listen to Rock and R&B and some Hindi music. So the mids are most important for me.

I'm considering Sennheiser CX 300 II. Is it a good option? Please suggest good alternatives if any. I'm willing to go upto Rs. 3500 if needed.

Also, I'm currently using Soundmagic PL11. So I'd like to know if this pair will offer me a significant improvement in sound quality. Because PL11 is quite good. So if the difference is minor, it wouldn't be worth spending Rs. 3000 over.


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 4, 2013)

Soundmagic E30. thats the best sub3k iem. i would even go ahead and say nothing beats it for its natural sound in even 4k range. neutral and well balanced sound with liquid mids and nice treble sparkle. very wide, open and airy feel


----------



## hitesh (Sep 5, 2013)

You can look at Vsonic GR06. It is better than E30, though less value for money


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 5, 2013)

what about the ultimate ears 350vi for Rs. 2800 from snapdeal? the reviews are good
Logitech Ultimate Ears 350vi Noise-Isolating Headset - AU - Buy Online @ Rs.2779/- | Snapdeal

The design of the E30 just doesn't work for me. I have tried PL30 which has a similar design and it didn't feel comfortable at all. And I believe that if I don't find the earphones comfortable, the sound quality will never satisfy me. So it's down to the other three options.

OK, considering the price of vsonic and people's experiences with hifinage (the only place it's available), that option's out too.


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 6, 2013)

hitesh said:


> You can look at Vsonic GR06. It is better than E30, though less value for money


Nope its total value for money. tell me a single mid-centric iem with that good sound in such a low price. for that signature you would end up shelling out more than 5k



Cool Buddy said:


> what about the ultimate ears 350vi for Rs. 2800 from snapdeal? the reviews are good
> Logitech Ultimate Ears 350vi Noise-Isolating Headset - AU - Buy Online @ Rs.2779/- | Snapdeal
> 
> The design of the E30 just doesn't work for me. I have tried PL30 which has a similar design and it didn't feel comfortable at all. And I believe that if I don't find the earphones comfortable, the sound quality will never satisfy me. So it's down to the other three options.
> ...


UEs lower lineup is not as good as the soundmagics, vsonic and the likes. ue350 is more focused on bass and are decent but wont be an upgrade over pl30s cleaner sound. and you endup paying far more for what you get.
if you are looking for bass, the best bet would be Signature Acoustics C12 -- SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs
Punchy deep defined bass with loads of impact. Now these would be a big upgrade over the UEs and you get level up sound for a level low price.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 6, 2013)

5fusion said:


> Nope its total value for money. tell me a single mid-centric iem with that good sound in such a low price. for that signature you would end up shelling out more than 5k


I was talking about GR06 being less vfm than E30. Former one is better but 1.5k extra too

EDIT : lol you are that guy on TE


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 6, 2013)

5fusion said:


> if you are looking for bass, the best bet would be Signature Acoustics C12 -- SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs
> Punchy deep defined bass with loads of impact. Now these would be a big upgrade over the UEs and you get level up sound for a level low price.





Cool Buddy said:


> I mostly listen to Rock and R&B and some Hindi music. So the mids are most important for me.



So that doesn't work for me.

@5fusion, how's the brainwavez pro alpha? i see you own that one too.
And what about Soundmagic E10?


----------



## sankar (Sep 6, 2013)

@Cool Buddy 
sorry for hijacking your thread but i have a similar question.
i am also looking to buy a good IEM my budget is 2.5k 
@ 5fusion how is the build quality of E30? between Sony MDR-XB30EX and soundmagic E30 and E10 which will be better.i mainly listen to pop,instrumental music.


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 6, 2013)

hitesh said:


> I was talking about GR06 being less vfm than E30. Former one is better but 1.5k extra too
> 
> EDIT : lol you are that guy on TE


my bad  .. lol yeah that guy



Cool Buddy said:


> So that doesn't work for me.
> 
> @5fusion, how's the brainwavez pro alpha? i see you own that one too.
> And what about Soundmagic E10?


used to own it long back. would go with e10 over alpha as its just too costly now.



sankar said:


> @ 5fusion how is the build quality of E30? between Sony MDR-XB30EX and soundmagic E30 and E10 which will be better.i mainly listen to pop,instrumental music.


build quality is decent on e30. they lasted me good, used them around 13-14 months before i sold em off. xb30 for bass heavy genres, E10 would be good for both and more musical than e30 but e30s would be more cleaner in sound.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 7, 2013)

OK, so here are the options I got:


Seenheiser CX 300 IINot worth the priceLogitech UE 350viNot worth the priceSoundmagic E10Still in doubt if it would be a decent upgrade over my current SM PL11Soundmagic E30I don't like the design (wire going over and behind the ears)VSonic GR06Out of my budgetSignature Acoustics C12Bass heavy, which is not to my preferenceAstrotec AM 90Good reviews, but need more feedback

However, considering all the options above and the reviews which I found, I've decided to go with SA C12. I'm a bit skeptical about the longevity of the wood though. Can someone tell me if it is good enough to last at least a couple of years?

EDIT: Where are the GR06 available anyways? I didn't find them anywhere except Hifinage where it costs ~4200


----------



## hitesh (Sep 8, 2013)

^ Add AM-90 to that list too (hifinage). They are quite good


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 8, 2013)

So now I'm again confused. Astrotech AM 90 seems like a good option, it has got pretty good reviews. The price difference in comparison to SA C12 is also minimal. In addition to that, the mids on this one seems to be better than SA. 
But people's experience with Hifinage doesn't give me much confidence. Should I go for this one?

_Updated the list above_


----------



## Superayush (Sep 8, 2013)

Btw dude u can get vsonic gr06 from lendmeurears 
Vsonic GR06 | eBay

They are a really good IEM and loving mine really well


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 8, 2013)

hitesh said:


> ^ Add AM-90 to that list too (hifinage). They are quite good


A very good option you pointed out 



Cool Buddy said:


> So now I'm again confused. Astrotech AM 90 seems like a good option, it has got pretty good reviews. The price difference in comparison to SA C12 is also minimal. In addition to that, the mids on this one seems to be better than SA.
> But people's experience with Hifinage doesn't give me much confidence. Should I go for this one?
> 
> _Updated the list above_



c12 is definitely bass heavy but its well balanced iem. though warm but the treble is real good enough to bring out the details. mids are very slightly veiled but put forth the vocals right upfront with natural tone. Its a slight v-shape i would say and very good for rock.
AM90 has BA drivers, so definitely faster and lighter in bass extension. and yeah it does have full mids and have good reviews as well. even i would love to try these sometime. i think its the best budget BA iem out there.

SA c12 would be a safer bet of the two imo as you get excellent local support from these guys. my brainwavz iems had issues twice & they got replaced instantly.
cant say about hifinage as i never bought anything from them but yeah they brought Vsonics though not their full range.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 8, 2013)

Decided to go with SA C12

Just sharing a small experience and how I came at my decision. Before I proceed, one must know that I have got my first job recently.

So I was in the mall and was just roaming around with friends when I noticed the BOSE store. Now the store has been there for quite some time. However, I always found the logo itself intimidating. I just imagined the pricey hardware they were storing inside and imagined myself someday entering the store and immersing myself in audio Nirvana. But since I was nowhere close to being able to afford them, I never entered the store. 
But today, since I am close to buying an IEM for 3000, an IEM for 5.5k didn't seem all that expensive. So I entered the store and asked them if I could try them on. They let me try it with my phone. While the sound itself was good, they were not as exceptional as I had always imagined. For the sound I get with my 600 Rupees PL11, I would never give 5.5k for the BOSE IEM.
However, I also understood one thing. Once a person enters the world of high end audio equipment, there's a limit to how much the sound quality can improve. No matter how much I spend, I will never feel the step up that I had felt on buying PL11 after having used Nokia's bundled headset for a couple of years.
So now I know what to expect and am making my decision accordingly. And I guess, for once, it will be nice to own a high end piece of hardware and be able to say that these have been designed and manufactured in India.

Congratulations to Pristine Note/ProAudioHome for producing this amazing piece of technology. Keep up the good work.
And I hope I won't be let down by the IEM.

And thanks 5fusion and the others for all your help in making the decision. If it wouldn't have been for you guys, I would have never even heard of Signature Acoustics.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 8, 2013)

OT- We both like Harry Potter, we both have Xperia L, we both have PL-11 and we both were looking for an IEM upgrade! Multiple high fives!  
But...


Cool Buddy said:


> However, I also understood one thing. Once a person enters the world of high end audio equipment, there's a limit to how much the sound quality can improve. No matter how much I spend, I will never feel the step up that I had felt on buying PL11 after having used Nokia's bundled headset for a couple of years.
> So now I know what to expect and am making my decision accordingly. And I guess, for once, it will be nice to own a high end piece of hardware and be able to say that these have been designed and manufactured in India.



This changed my decision. I was thinking about a new pair of earphones for some time now, but I guess I will just stick to these if I am not going to experience the change I experienced when upgraded from Nokia to SoundMagic. Thanks for sharing this. You saved me some money, will have a party some time. Jk.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 9, 2013)

5fusion said:


> A very good option you pointed out


Getting some experience now  

I think I should increase my budget and get C12.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 9, 2013)

Nipun said:


> OT- We both like Harry Potter, we both have Xperia L, we both have PL-11 and we both were looking for an IEM upgrade! Multiple high fives!
> But...
> 
> 
> This changed my decision. I was thinking about a new pair of earphones for some time now, but I guess I will just stick to these if I am not going to experience the change I experienced when upgraded from Nokia to SoundMagic. Thanks for sharing this. You saved me some money, will have a party some time. Jk.



You can wait till your pl11 breaks. Then you'll have no regrets about spending on an upgrade. 
BTW how old is your pl11? Mine is over 3 years old, one of the reasons why I'm looking for an upgrade.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> You can wait till your pl11 breaks. Then you'll have no regrets about spending on an upgrade.
> BTW how old is your pl11? Mine is over 3 years old, one of the reasons why I'm looking for an upgrade.



It's 1 year old, someone accidentally stepped on it and it's a little damaged. Still working though. I guess I will make it work till it dies.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 9, 2013)

You will have to be more careful after you upgrade, Signature Acoustics is much more pricey compared to PL11. Plus wood would not be as strong as metal. The wire quality would be better though. PL11's wire is really bad.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 11, 2013)

Placed the order with ProAudioHome for Rs. 2789


----------



## sandynator (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> Placed the order with ProAudioHome for Rs. 2789



Did you applied the coupon "*C12SPECIAL*" ??

Final pricing - *2,589.30*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 12, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Did you applied the coupon "*C12SPECIAL*" ??
> 
> Final pricing - *2,589.30*



Nah, didn't know about that


----------



## sandynator (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> Nah, didn't know about that



No worries just enjoy your purchase. Once you will put it into your ear canals all worries would dissolve in air...

You may even call them up, their service support is amazing. They may credit back the amount into your account or may provide you with personalized disc. coupon on your next purchase.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 14, 2013)

Received it today, listening to it now. Sounding better than PL11 out of the box. Will be awesome after burn in


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 15, 2013)

I own a Brainwavz M2 brought for Rs 3.3k . I always think that I made a mistake or It's already better than many IEM's out there.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 15, 2013)

Brainwavz M2 is currently priced at 4.1k. At that price one can get vsonic GR06 from hifinage which is a better option according to many.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 15, 2013)

can u suggest me iem too my budget is around 2k for my xperia zl.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 16, 2013)

@kapil

Soundmagic E30
Buy SoundMagic E 30 (Black) Online In India Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Only On Maniacstore.com

VSonic GR99
VSonic GR99

SM E10
Buy SoundMagic E10 (Black and Red) Online In India Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Only On Maniacstore.com


----------



## bhokal (Sep 16, 2013)

I would like to ask one thing ..is there a volume controller in c-12 ? I am thinking of buying one. I am also confused whether to go for IEM with mic or not as it could be used with phone too.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2013)

No, there is no volume controller on C12. In fact, I don't think you will find an IEM with a volume controller. Normally only supra-aural and circumaural headphones have volume controllers.
The main purpose of an IEM is for music listening. So if you look for an IEM with Mic, you will be severely limiting your choices. That is, you will have less chance of getting good value for money product. 
If you are an enthusiast and want the best sounding headphone in your budget, I would suggest go for an IEM without mic. But if you just want a decent quality headset which you can use for both listening to music and talking on phone, then consider one with mic.


----------



## bhokal (Sep 16, 2013)

I like to listen to music but mostly I watch movies and TV serials on my laptop. Therefore I am not too much of an enthusiast but maybe i will be one therefore want to go for one providing best value for money ..was confused between SM e10 and SA C-12. I think e10 has a volume controller. Can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think E10 has a volume controller. Where did you read/hear that?


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know how is this maniacstore and i don't think i will get warranty if i order from there. I have limited 2k budget can't go over it.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 17, 2013)

It is reliable , have bought a couple of times



kapilove77 said:


> I don't know how is this maniacstore and *i don't think i will get warranty if i order from there*. I have limited 2k budget can't go over it.



How? Don't worry, you'll get warranty

Anyway as your budget is strict 2k, get GR99 or E10



bhokal said:


> I like to listen to music but mostly I watch movies and TV serials on my laptop. Therefore I am not too much of an enthusiast but maybe i will be one therefore want to go for one providing best value for money ..was confused between SM e10 and SA C-12. I think e10 has a volume controller. Can anyone confirm this.



Here you go -
ORIGINAL SONY SMART HEADSET MH-1C REMOTE SMARTKEY for XPERIA S,U,P,SOLA,GO MH1C | eBay

Just make sure that the volume control will work on your device


----------

